# anchoring furniture?



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

What are the devices called that hold furniture to the walls? Today we inherited a dresser and chest of drawers, with a big heavy oak mirror and shelf. Of course, dd wants to climb it







:
So, first thing in the morning we are heading to... Lowes? or a furniture store? We are in an apartment, planning to move within the next 2 months. What is the least damaging to drywall? Easiest to install and take down? The only ones I've used before are just little metal brackets that you screw in the wall stud, then into the top of the (cheap) cabinet. Can't really do this with great-grandma's bedroom suit, kwim?


----------



## treehuggermama (Jan 3, 2007)

We have used a couple of different things but both require screwing to the piece of furniture. I think it was the first years makes a safety anchor and the other thing we used sounds like what you have already tried. dh took an L- shaped bracket and drilled one end into the wall and the other into the furniture. We have a climber too and live in an area that gets earthquakes and none of our heavy furniture has fallen yet. hopefully some other mamas will have other ideas for you but I can't think of what wouldn't involve drilling into your furniture because that is what makes it so rock solid.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes, you have to drill into the back of your furniture. And yes, you can find the achors at Lowes or Home Depot. Just make sure when you attach it to the wall you drill into a stud. Going just into the drywall will not make it secure.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

We couldn't find furniture brackets or straps at Lowe's or Home Depot, so we order these and these from One Step Ahead. We have only used the first ones listed. They were easy to install, and they anchor to the back of furniture so no worries on messing anything up. I even used them on an antique bookcase my grandfather made.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehuggermama* 
dh took an L- shaped bracket and drilled one end into the wall and the other into the furniture.

Yep, those are the ones we've used- and it goes right in a visible spot.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
And yes, you can find the achors at Lowes or Home Depot. Just make sure when you attach it to the wall you drill into a stud. Going just into the drywall will not make it secure.

Lowes didn't have any







In fact, the guy looked at me like I was insane... so furniture stores, it is. Located the studs, so we just have to get the anchors...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
We have only used the first ones listed. They were easy to install, and they anchor to the back of furniture so no worries on messing anything up. I even used them on an antique bookcase my grandfather made.

Brilliant!!! Those are perfect. I actually could make the second one-- I've got webbing, heavy brackets, and mad skillz







Didn't even think about using a flexible strap!!! I couldn't get past the idea of rigid brackets.

THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh funny, I've bought them in both places here!


----------



## MommyJoia (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
Yes, you have to drill into the back of your furniture. And yes, you can find the achors at Lowes or Home Depot. Just make sure when you attach it to the wall you drill into a stud. Going just into the drywall will not make it secure.


not true. they have drywall anchors that are very secure. I used 2 that are tested to hold up to 50lbs each, thus creating 100lb total. I worked with the guy at home depot who was happy to help.
they have others that are tested for higher weight.


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

you can also buy this kind of stuff at baby stores or baby section of department store (Walmart/Target) in the baby proof stuff


----------

